

Matt Cutts: New startup someone should do - mrduncan
http://www.google.com/buzz/109412257237874861202/NC8QznVNdWn/New-startup-someone-should-do-Is-This-Link-Too

======
adrianwaj
You could probably start with a plugin that uses the tweetmeme API -
<http://help.tweetmeme.com/2009/04/07/api-documentation/> \- it'd give you url
count, comment count and date created.

\-- the other direction you could go in, is start tracking everything a person
shares, bookmarks and likes on all their social networks, and aggregate that
into a person's public profile. (unfortunately friendfeed doesn't give such
info on a url like tweetmeme) From there, use that information for the plugin
above, when assessing a url.

~~~
Matt_Cutts
Just using the date alone (along with page views or traffic) would be a pretty
good start.

~~~
adrianwaj
Can also use delicious for further info:
<http://www.delicious.com/help/api#posts_get> \-- could also use it to get
hashtags for placement into the share snippet

edit: also has an others element, eg: others="55" to obtain number of
bookmarks for a given url

------
ams1
You get something similar to this with the bit.ly sidebar bookmarklet. When
you shorten a URL, it tells you how many clicks there have been on all bit.ly-
shortened links for that URL. I always check out this number, and if a link
has over a certain amount of clicks, I usually won't tweet.

